# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 46)



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....


*Do you see furniture making as a craft or an art?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement._


----------



## Brink (Nov 9, 2014)

Utilitarian...craft
Stylized...art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 9, 2014)

If I make it, definitely craft(maybe not even that, I've never made furniture unless a coaster is considered furniture) ............... If Barry makes it, beautiful art !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 9, 2014)

Both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 9, 2014)

I think it is and/or can be both. Strictly utilitarian is craft, but it can always be "fancied up" then considered art. Most all of what I build is craft, but I have seen plenty (a lot on on this site), that I certainly consider art. I hope to learn from all here and someday have comparable work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 9, 2014)

Both, Most of what I build if probably craft but on the other hand even little design details can add art to a piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

It can be either and many times people won't be able to agree.

And does the artist not use his craftsmanship skills to create his art? A piece of art doesn't just "appear" it was "crafted" by the artist using fundamental skills such as sawing, planing, scraping, sculpting, carving. It's the application of these basic skills and the mastery of them, combined with his imagination, and the masterful execution of his vision that makes something a piece of art. But the artist cannot produce the art without using his craft to get there.

The craftsman however cannot become the artist without departing from "straight, boxy, unimaginative" at least in my mind. That's the way I see it. But what if the craftsman builds a box, a perfectly executed box so perfect in fit and finish that it drops the jaws of other accomplished craftsman? Isn't that art in a way if his peers are floored by the level of execution? I would say probably not. He's just a craftsman that has reached the pinnacle of his craft. But what would you classify Krenov as? He's the perfect example. Most would probably say Nakashima was an artist and Krenov a master among master craftsmen. I say they were both artist and master craftsman.

Example what would you call this piece a crafted piece a work of art, or a blending of craft and art?






Can that be called wood art? Many do. But to me it's simply well executed craft, even if the design is controversial the piece was well executed.


What about this?




That had to be much harder to execute. And it evokes much emotion from the viewer. Is it merely the lovely breast that does it, or the entire piece?

And then there are areas where a piece is neither art nor craft IMO. Look at this piece and decide what it is in your book . . .




To me it's neither art nor craft and it's also very unappealing to me so for me, it's easy to discard it as one or the other.

Good question as always Marc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 9, 2014)

Furniture can be arts and crafts...

*note* this isn't my work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

I was waiting for that lol. Arts & Crafts style can be very misleading. It's a name that is rather arbitrary. It is known and the A&C "Movement" and although we in north America equate it to the very type of furniture you posted, the genre has a wide range of style. It could have as easily been called _Morris-Jones Style_ and been much less misleading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think as Kevin has pointed out- it is in the mind of the beholder. first pic- does nothing for me- invokes the thought of firewood. second artistry- I think carvers are a breed of artists all by themselves. The last :OMG: can you imagine keeping it clean- firewood with a very expensive piece of glass. None of the above opinions (mine) make me right - just my eye. 
Even though my vocation involved art/design/color I am a craftsman- now I do capitalize on the true artist- the tree!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2014)

For me, good furniture is craft. Once it becomes so stylized as to be considered art, it ceases to be good furniture in my view. Kevin listed several respected makers, and I view them as skilled and talented craftsmen. The thing with breasts is art... If it has breasts, I consider it to be art. Nothing wrong with art, but I don't want to sit on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 9, 2014)

I had an instructor way back when who had the opinion that once it moved beyond functional it became "Art" as opposed to "Craftsmanship" 

Another thing to ponder- You craft a table, You don't art a table......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Another thing to ponder- You craft a table, You don't art a table......



I art to have knowed that you crafty devil . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2014)

For me the furniture that I have built is craft, as it is for everyday use. Wood turnings and scroll work are artsy fartsy stuff to me. A large platter with interesting figure and hung on a wall or set on a shelf for display is art to me. Some of the insane cutting boards I have seen I would consider art. Segmented turning I would consider art as well as anything carved.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 9, 2014)

The spectrum from art to science! Master craftsman of yesteryear created some incredibly artistic pieces, with nearly incomprehensible details. Today we can crank out pieces like no tomorrow, but w/o all the decorative flair for the most part. I just can't imagine how much time it would have taken centuries ago to build the elegant furniture that we value today as antiques. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

